# Warranty Repair - Out of Warranty?



## CaPpedDoG (Jul 25, 2016)

I sent in my BG-E11 to Canon Canada for repairs for a couple of things. First (and the major problem), the joystick button randomly popped off and was lost. Secondly, I had overtightened a plate and it cracked the base plate of the BG-E11. Small crack, nothing major. I'm being told that because of this crack, the warranty is void and they want $112. I said to forget about the small crack and please just fix the joystick. Yet they still want $112. Do I have any grounds to stand on? The warranty states: 

"This limited warranty covers all defects encountered in normal use of the Canon Product, and _does not apply_ in the following cases:

(a) Loss of or damage to the PowerShot Digital Camera or EOS Digital Camera due to abuse, mishandling, improper packaging by you, alteration, accident, electrical current fluctuations, failure to follow operating, maintenance or environmental instructions prescribed in Canon U.S.A.'s or Canon Canada's user's manual or services performed by someone other than Canon U.S.A. or Canon Canada, or an authorized PowerShot Digital Camera or EOS Digital Camera service center. Without limiting the foregoing, water damage, sand/corrosion damage, battery leakage, dropping the camera, scratches, abrasions or damage to the body, lenses or LCD display or damage to the connectors or cables, AC adapter or CompactFlash memory card, will be presumed to have resulted from misuse, abuse or failure to operate the PowerShot Digital Camera as set forth in the operating instructions."

It sounds to me that the joystick should still be covered and that my entire warranty should not be considered void.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 25, 2016)

CaPpedDoG said:


> I sent in my BG-E11 to Canon Canada for repairs for a couple of things. First (and the major problem), the joystick button randomly popped off and was lost. Secondly, I had overtightened a plate and it cracked the base plate of the BG-E11. Small crack, nothing major. I'm being told that because of this crack, the warranty is void and they want $112. I said to forget about the small crack and please just fix the joystick. Yet they still want $112. Do I have any grounds to stand on? The warranty states:
> 
> "This limited warranty covers all defects encountered in normal use of the Canon Product, and _does not apply_ in the following cases:
> 
> ...



Only a lawyer or citizens advice bureau type office can help you.

Personally I'd pay the $112 to get a warrantied repair and make sure I didn't over tighten it again.


----------



## niels123 (Jul 25, 2016)

Just curious: how tight must you tighten a plate before you break something?


----------



## R1-7D (Jul 25, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> CaPpedDoG said:
> 
> 
> > I sent in my BG-E11 to Canon Canada for repairs for a couple of things. First (and the major problem), the joystick button randomly popped off and was lost. Secondly, I had overtightened a plate and it cracked the base plate of the BG-E11. Small crack, nothing major. I'm being told that because of this crack, the warranty is void and they want $112. I said to forget about the small crack and please just fix the joystick. Yet they still want $112. Do I have any grounds to stand on? The warranty states:
> ...




A lawyer will cost far more for an hour of time than $112, and any sort of bureau will be an exercise in patience and frustration. 

Paying is the best option, for sure.


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 25, 2016)

My first response was that of Niels: 'how tight did you tighten it?'
They may be taking the view that using apparently excessive force on the screw suggests misuse (excessive force?) on the joystick as well. TBH I think it is a fair bit of reasoning.

I would reply to them and tell them that you have not forced the joystick and that the issues are separate, and that you are disappointed that Canon are using one issue to void liability on another and that this goes against the strong reputation that you perceive Canon service to have. 
A bit of flattery and suggestion of reputational damage never harms. The letter you have received is a pretty standard assessment letter - the sort sent out without any real thought put into it. Sending a reply to make them rethink it often works. 

Failing that, I would look at a damaged baseplate as compromising the weather sealing and $112 is a decent price to pay for peace of mind.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 25, 2016)

With the crack, it does appear that their warranty can be voided due to abuse. You may not connect the two, but they apparently do. I would as well, there is evidence of abuse and that voids the warranty entirely.

You can contact them and appeal, but Canon generally will not repair one just item, you must have all the issues repaired.

If you used a credit card to purchase it, check to see if you have any coverage for damage, some credit cards include a warranty.


----------



## sama (Jul 25, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> CaPpedDoG said:
> 
> 
> > I sent in my BG-E11 to Canon Canada for repairs for a couple of things. First (and the major problem), the joystick button randomly popped off and was lost. Secondly, I had overtightened a plate and it cracked the base plate of the BG-E11. Small crack, nothing major. I'm being told that because of this crack, the warranty is void and they want $112. I said to forget about the small crack and please just fix the joystick. Yet they still want $112. Do I have any grounds to stand on? The warranty states:
> ...



What is a warrantied repair please ? 

Does Canon give a certain period of warranty for items they repair and for how long ?


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 25, 2016)

All great answers.

You might ask yourself who much do I want to fight? Do I really want this thing? Would I do better with a new unit? To me the fee isn't that excessive and may not be worth a big fight.

Good luck on what you choose.

Sek


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 25, 2016)

sama said:


> What is a warrantied repair please ?
> 
> Does Canon give a certain period of warranty for items they repair and for how long ?



Canon guarantees their repair for something like 60 or 90 days (They will tell you). The warranty basically covers what they repaired, but if the item comes back with a issue of any kind, you should immediately contact them. Each country will have a different policy, so any answer may apply to one country only.


----------



## TeT (Jul 26, 2016)

Pay Canon the $112... 

Because you cracked the body, it shows abnormal use of the piece of equipment and thus all the equipment is no longer subject to warranty...

That's the gist of it, you will have to get a lawyer to point out the applicable captions and text...


----------

